# Is it Pigeon Pox?



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

Hy my pigeon chicks are suffering from diseases , i have searched on internet about this diseases and found that this is Pigeon pox, please tell me proper cure and precautions, i am posting the images,
and is this disease is cure able or not, if i use proper medication after how many days my chicks get rid of this disease , is it dead able or not thanks, 
please see the attachment


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*pox*

That is definitely pigeon pox. I don't believe there is a cure. It sometimes kills the young, but if they survive they are immune. Pox is carried by mosquitoes and pigeon flies. If you can eliminate those two pests, you won't have it spread, but if you don't the other young will get it too.

I saw someone on here posting what I believe was a home-remedy that you might try. Search for pox on the search function. It was in a recent thread.

In the picture it looks like the wings and flights are turning out on the young birds. That can be a sign of paratyphoid in young pigeons. I would treat the parents with sulmet in the water, and the young will get a dose from being fed. 
Sulmet will leave fret marks in the developing feathers on the young.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Yes pox is a virus and only thing u have to do is make sure they are warm and fed and rested, if parents are not feeding them, then u have to, it will runs its course. They will feel ill and wont want to eat normally but if you feed them, very good chance they will be fine.

There is a vaccine u can buy if you want to treat all your birds, it gives them pox but in a weak amount so their immune system kills it. Then they are immune and should not get pox anymore. 

There a some creams and treatments to dry the pox but I would just let it run its course.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They have to be separated from the rest of the birds. Pox is very contagious. I would bring them in and hand feed.


----------



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks to all,
I go to verternity medicine shop,
and there is no proper pox cream in the medical store, he gives me animal wound lotion, to apply on effected area,
and i also ask from experience pigeon keeper he tells me that apply tooth paste on the bubble(Effected area) they will become healthy soon, 
so suugest me wich one is better,
and second is paratyphoid solution,
i try to find sulmet , if it is not available in market than please give me solution or salt or natual thing that can be found easily or human medicine,

i am giving feed to pigeon is
sunflower beans, chickpeas, wheet, pearl millets

and about hand feed, they are at age of 16 days how many times i have to give feed in a day and in how much quantity
Thanks again


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*sulmet*

Sulmet is a name brand for an anti-biotic sulfa drug for poultry in the US.
You may have a similar drug in your country by another brand name. 
The active ingredient in Sulmet is Sodium Sulfamethazine. I've seen it listed as Sulfamethazine Sodium too.

Sulmet will not cure the pox. It will help with any secondary diseases that birds might get like canker, coccidiosis, or paratyphoid. These secondary diseases are what will often kill young birds infected with pigeon pox. The youngsters in your picture appear to have a classic symptom of paratyphoid which the appearance of the turned out wing where the flights appear to be growing where they won't lay flat as the normally do but spread out like a twisted fan.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sulmet is more for coccidiosis. For paratyphoid or something like that, Baytril (Enrofloxyn) is a much better choice. You don't know that they have that anyway. And often an already sick bird will come down with canker, but Sulmet won't treat that either. You would need Metronidazole or something like that.
Can you post a better picture of the birds, showing the wings and all?
Please don't put toothpaste on the bird. You are going to have to let this run its course. They will dry up eventually.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Sulmet*

Sulmet is much easier on the birds than Baytril. It is not usually recommended to give squeakers Baytril. I have used Sulmet a number of times to cure birds of paratyphoid. I have used it to cure hens that were carriers. It has to be used for 21 continuous days in the water. I have given it to parents with young in the nest with only the fret marks in the feathers as a bad result. So long as you follow the dosage it doesn't hurt the parents or the young. I wouldn't give it to young birds that were not at least seven days old (feathering out). The one problem I have had with Sulmet was when I was trying to save an old bird, and dosing by giving the bird drops and a concentrated mix. The pupils will begin to cloud as though the bird has cataracts. If you ever see this conditiion stop immediately and the eyes will clear. Don't stop in time and the bird will become blind.

It is true better products exist for coccidiousis with Corid (amprolium) being one of the best for that specific disease, and Spartrix (Carnidazole) for canker, but neither of those two alone treat as broad a range of disease as sulfamethazine.

I too would like to see some better pictures of those young birds. It was hard to be certain that the wings are turned out in the manner I have seen in young birds with paratyphoid. In my opinion when you can realign the flights and get the wing to lay as it normally would the birds may not have paratyphoid or the case is mild enough that they will survive on their own. If when you straighten the wing and it won't stay they will often go light (paratyphoid) and die unless treated.


*From the Foys Pigeon Supply Website*



> 536 Sulmet (Sulfamethazine) 16 oz
> Product ID: #536
> 
> $13.95
> ...


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Im with Chuck, used the stuff, works great.


----------



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks to all,

My squabs wings are really outside, and 90% chance of Paratyphoid, i am finding the medicine in market and till unable to find, yet the squabs are active and eating the food from the parents,
can you please any human medicine that contain Sodium Sulfamethazine, or natural thing,

may be after one week i will get the medicine from another city , can you please tell that if squabs are infected from Paratyphoid than how much days they can survive,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here is a link to natural healing, scroll down to pox: 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f107/natural-healing-10568.html?highlight=homeopathic+remedies *


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't believe there is human drug substitute. I have seen birds linger on for weeks, but ypung birds don't usually last that long..


----------



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks to all,
I am unable to fine Sodium Sulfamethazine,
but find the Enrofloxcin, can you please the tell dossage for 18 days old pigeon chicks, and for how many days, and about over dossage issues, and to give dose to chicks
Thanks


----------



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

Before i give the medicine to my chicks one of my chicks is past away
and other one os strugling,

Thanks for all your help and support


----------



## Flossy (Mar 8, 2015)

Chuck K said:


> *Sulmet*
> 
> Sulmet is much easier on the birds than Baytril. It is not usually recommended to give squeakers Baytril. I have used Sulmet a number of times to cure birds of paratyphoid. I have used it to cure hens that were carriers. It has to be used for 21 continuous days in the water. I have given it to parents with young in the nest with only the fret marks in the feathers as a bad result. So long as you follow the dosage it doesn't hurt the parents or the young. I wouldn't give it to young birds that were not at least seven days old (feathering out). The one problem I have had with Sulmet was when I was trying to save an old bird, and dosing by giving the bird drops and a concentrated mix. The pupils will begin to cloud as though the bird has cataracts. If you ever see this conditiion stop immediately and the eyes will clear. Don't stop in time and the bird will become blind.
> 
> ...


Sulmet nor any other sulfa drugs are easy on birds. They mess up their digestive system causing pancreatic disease & birds won't eat. Those drugs like trimethroprin are terribly harsh for birds. Enrofloxacin treats paratyphoid. Any antibiotic will affect pox recovery. I see no evidence of paratyphoid salmonella.


----------



## Flossy (Mar 8, 2015)

Flossy said:


> Sulmet nor any other sulfa drugs are easy on birds. They mess up their digestive system causing pancreatic disease & birds won't eat. Those drugs like trimethroprin are terribly harsh for birds. Enrofloxacin treats paratyphoid. Any antibiotic will affect pox recovery. I see no evidence of paratyphoid salmonella.


Having looked more closely the feathers are telling us circovirus.


----------



## Flossy (Mar 8, 2015)

Flossy said:


> Having looked more closely the feathers are telling us circovirus.


















circovirus note the feathers of your squab


----------

